# Tips for replacing the alternator in my 04 GTO



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I just recently changed the battery in my GTO to a yellow top intimidator. As soon s i hooked up the battery the check alternator light came up on the dash along with the little red battery light. 
Today I was heading to town and all hell broke loose signals and lights and sounds start coming from the dash as the car slowly starts to die as the lights dim. I jumped the car long enough to get it back to the shop I work at. 
I am almost positive its the alternator. I wanted ti know if anyone else has changed theirs and If anyone had some tricks tips or things to remember when replacing the bad on. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Should just be plug n play like an alternator in any car. Spend the extra money and get a new serpentine belt while you're in there.


----------

